
Swiss Railway Ticket machines will allow purchase of Bitcoins starting Nov 11th - sschueller
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tagesanzeiger.ch%2Fwirtschaft%2Funternehmen-und-konjunktur%2Fdie-sbb-steigt-in-den-bitcoinhandel-ein%2Fstory%2F21594350
======
sschueller
Just some more info:

These machines are everywhere. Here is an image:
[http://www.toponline.ch/uploads/pics/sbb_automaten_neu2.jpg](http://www.toponline.ch/uploads/pics/sbb_automaten_neu2.jpg)

Daily limit is CHF 500.- which is around USD 500.-

SBB Info Page: [http://www.sbb.ch/en/station-services/services/further-
servi...](http://www.sbb.ch/en/station-services/services/further-
services/bitcoin.html)

